# Have you seen this picture yet?



## Gasifier (Mar 17, 2012)

This is pretty cool. Must have taken some time.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, that one pops up from time to time. Nice work of art too but I think I'll just stick with what we've been doing.


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 17, 2012)

Ya. I wasn't planning on making one either. LOL. How you doing Dennis? Was it in the seventies where you are?


----------



## woodsmaster (Mar 18, 2012)

Thats an oldie but a goody. Bio heat usa used to have a wood pile contest I entered this and won a moisture meter.I don't think they do it any more though. Looks like I'm going to have  re-learn how to post photos right. Only half the picture shows up. If you click on it the whole thing shows up.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Mar 18, 2012)

I'd just be happy if my damn stacks wouldn't fall over...


----------

